# لم يكد أصدقائي يدرسون العربيّة / لم يزل اصدقائي يدرسون العربية



## Amirali1383koohi

السلام عليكم يا اصدقائي
هل تلاحظون فرقاً بين العبارتين (لم يكد اصدقائي يدرسون العربية) و (لم يزل اصدقائي يدرسون العربية)؟
أحد اصدقائي كان قد قال لي أن لافرقَ بينهما ، أ هذا صحيح ؟؟
شكراً مقدماً


----------



## Sun-Shine

لم يزل= مازال أي أنهم الآن مستمرون في دراسة العربية
لم يكد" تعني أنهم لم يدرسوا العربية"


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شکراً یا صدیقی لمساعدتک


----------



## Sun-Shine

العفو​


----------



## Mahaodeh

Sun-Shine said:


> لم يكد" تعني أنهم لم يدرسوا العربية"


اتفق معك في الأولى ولكنني اختلف معك في هذه
كاد من أفعال المقاربة وتعنى أوشك، حين تستخدم مع النفي فإن لها معنيين، الأول أنهم لم يدرسوا كما تقولين، ولكن الثاني يعنى أنهم درسوا بصعوبة، أو بمعنى آخر، أوشكوا أن لا يدرسوا
مثال على المعنى الثاني هو سورة البقرة آية 71: قَالُوا الْآنَ جِئْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فَذَبَحُوهَا وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ هنا من الواضح أنهم ذبحوا البقرة إلا أنهم أوشكوا أن لا يذبحوها

هذا ما أفهمه أنا والله أعلم


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

أشكرك على التوضيح و الافادة


----------



## Sun-Shine

Mahaodeh said:


> اتفق معك في الأولى ولكنني اختلف معك في هذه
> كاد من أفعال المقاربة وتعنى أوشك، حين تستخدم مع النفي فإن لها معنيين، الأول أنهم لم يدرسوا كما تقولين، ولكن الثاني يعنى أنهم درسوا بصعوبة، أو بمعنى آخر، أوشكوا أن لا يدرسوا
> مثال على المعنى الثاني هو سورة البقرة آية 71: قَالُوا الْآنَ جِئْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فَذَبَحُوهَا وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ هنا من الواضح أنهم ذبحوا البقرة إلا أنهم أوشكوا أن لا يذبحوها
> 
> هذا ما أفهمه أنا والله أعلم


.صحيح، ، شكرًا جزيلًا


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Mahaodeh said:


> اتفق معك في الأولى ولكنني اختلف معك في هذه
> كاد من أفعال المقاربة وتعنى أوشك، حين تستخدم مع النفي فإن لها معنيين، الأول أنهم لم يدرسوا كما تقولين، ولكن الثاني يعنى أنهم درسوا بصعوبة، أو بمعنى آخر، أوشكوا أن لا يدرسوا
> مثال على المعنى الثاني هو سورة البقرة آية 71: قَالُوا الْآنَ جِئْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فَذَبَحُوهَا وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ هنا من الواضح أنهم ذبحوا البقرة إلا أنهم أوشكوا أن لا يذبحوها
> 
> هذا ما أفهمه أنا والله أعلم


عندي سؤال ,  هل تعني أنهم تعلموا اللغة العربية بشكل إلزامي؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا لا، ليس هذا المقصود إطلاقا
لم يكد اصدقائي يدرسون العربية تعني إما أنهم لم يدرسوا العربية، أو أنهم درسوها بصعوبة حتى أوشكوا أن لا يدرسوها. قد تعني أيضا أنهم قد درسوها لتوهم ولو سألت السؤال قبل قليل لقيل لك أنهم لم يدرسوها

المضوع لا علاقة له بالإلزام، بل هو متعلق بالمقاربة - أي أنهم قريبين من الاثنين: دراستها وعدم دراستها


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

فهمتُ 
الف شكر ليك


----------

